
Bandwidth Alliance: sharing the benefits of interconnected networks - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/bandwidth-alliance/
======
talawahdotnet
This is an awesome initiative. The fact that AWS isn't on board is
disappointing, though not terribly surprising.

I don't even think it makes sense to hold out hope for future inclusion given
that AWS has a competing product and makes a ton of markup on their bandwidth
charges, but I would love to be wrong about that.

------
pyvpx
So zero rating but for "the cloud" instead of mobile wireless end users?

Not great. And it's beyond disingenuous to call peering "free". How does DE-
CIX make any money? Do your line cards and optics and cross connects get
donated?

~~~
manigandham
All pricing is either per-use or per-capacity. Interconnects are by capacity,
so billing per use is just a billing type mismatch between the companies and
their customers. This is going back to aligning them.

It's only "free" because you as the customer already pay the infrastructure
costs and the per-use pricing was all profit in the first place.

------
nik736
I don't really see any benefit.

Let's say I am hosting my app with DigitalOcean, instead of paying egress
traffic ($10 per TB) I am now using Cloudflare as a CDN and they will wave the
traffic pricing?

Seems 1.) not really profitable for Cloudflare and 2.) Cloudflare is not the
CDN of my choice because, for example, it isn't reaching DTAG directly, so
>50% of Germany has a crippled connection to Cloudflare.

The real problem still exists: reaching providers that charge a shit ton for
transit.

------
partiallypro
As an Azure customer, I am happy about this...as someone that worries about
such large players crowding out smaller data centers, this worries me. How
easy is it for a smaller provider to join the Alliance? If it's easy, that's
great...if it's limited to much larger players, I am a bit concerned about the
long term effects.

~~~
jgrahamc
Send email to bandwidthalliance@cloudflare.com

It's easy.

~~~
partiallypro
Nice, thanks for the info!

------
anc84
Yaaay, more power to the behemoths!

~~~
manigandham
This would be a great way for smaller companies to compete on bandwidth
pricing. Seems like Digital Ocean and Packet are taking advantage just fine.

------
ehfeng
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Improvement_Company](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Improvement_Company)

